# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Radiotehnika U7111 upgrade (uzlabošana)

## ROBERTTT

Šis varētu būt takā turpinājums šim topikam viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4501
Nau tur daudz ko stāstīt - skatamies bildes, varbūt kādam ir interesanti apstīties.

*U7111 barošanas bloka uzlabošana:*

Standarta U7111 barošanas bloks
 [attachment=7:5vajj2s6]1up.JPG[/attachment:5vajj2s6]

Apmetam plati otrādi atzīmējam urbumus, ar smilšpapīru notīram no celiņiem lakas kārtu
[attachment=6:5vajj2s6]2up.JPG[/attachment:5vajj2s6]

Uztaisam "zemi" jeb nulli
[attachment=5:5vajj2s6]4up.JPG[/attachment:5vajj2s6]

Ielodējam jaunos 10 000uF polāros kondensatorus
[attachment=4:5vajj2s6]5up.JPG[/attachment:5vajj2s6]

Vuala - jaunais barošanas bloks
[attachment=3:5vajj2s6]6up.JPG[/attachment:5vajj2s6]

[attachment=2:5vajj2s6]7up.JPG[/attachment:5vajj2s6]

[attachment=1:5vajj2s6]8up.JPG[/attachment:5vajj2s6]

Tehnoloģiskais progess pa kreisi psrs ražojuma elektrolīti, pa labi "moderni" 10 000uF elektrolīti
[attachment=0:5vajj2s6]9up.JPG[/attachment:5vajj2s6]

----------


## ROBERTTT

*Pastiprinātāja ieeja*
Izmests ārā skaņu kropļojošais komutācijas bloks - ieejas realīzētas ar standarta RCA konektoriem
[attachment=8:2t9kh2q3]10up.JPG[/attachment:2t9kh2q3]

[attachment=7:2t9kh2q3]11up.JPG[/attachment:2t9kh2q3]

[attachment=6:2t9kh2q3]12up.JPG[/attachment:2t9kh2q3]

[attachment=5:2t9kh2q3]13up.JPG[/attachment:2t9kh2q3]

[attachment=4:2t9kh2q3]14up.JPG[/attachment:2t9kh2q3]

[attachment=3:2t9kh2q3]15up.JPG[/attachment:2t9kh2q3]

*Gala rezultāts*
Tika viss pilnībā izjaukts, iztīrīti putekļi, nomainīti pilnīgi visi elektrolītiskie kondensatori, nomainītas gaismas diodes skaņas līmeņa indikatorā un atkal viss saskrūvēts kopā.
[attachment=0:2t9kh2q3]16up.JPG[/attachment:2t9kh2q3]

[attachment=2:2t9kh2q3]17up.JPG[/attachment:2t9kh2q3]

[attachment=1:2t9kh2q3]18up.JPG[/attachment:2t9kh2q3]

Nobeigumā tikai gribu pateikt ka laigan varētu šķist ka nekas īpaši jau nav izdarīts - tomēr ieguldītais darbs ir daudz lielāks nekā var spriest pēc dažām bildēm.

----------


## Delfins

vēl tik:
- jānahrenizē ieejas filtri
- jānomaina galapakēpe
- ielikt labāku trafu.

Protams tas vairs nebūs U7111  ::

----------


## defs

Izejas pastūzi točno varēja likt kādu citu. Vienīgi gaismas diodes jaudas indikācijā neko nedod,ja nu vienīgi cita krāsa vai spilgtums.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Man mērķis nebija pastiprinātājā iegrūst vēl padsmit Ls tāpēc gala pakāpes nemainīju. Latgalītē viens LM3886 gals maksā ja nemaldos kādi 8Ls (tātad 2x gali = 16Ls) tas automātiski atkrīt. Varētu jau taisīt pats bet baigais čakars PCB platītes taisīt.

----------


## juris90

> Man mērķis nebija pastiprinātājā iegrūst vēl padsmit Ls tāpēc gala pakāpes nemainīju. Latgalītē viens LM3886 gals maksā ja nemaldos kādi 8Ls (tātad 2x gali = 16Ls) tas automātiski atkrīt. Varētu jau taisīt pats bet baigais čakars PCB platītes taisīt.


 ir biski dargi, ja perk argusa tapat jau vien sanak 16 ls vienigi ta plate maxa leti lai čakaretos pats tadu taisit un  tomer kvalitativaka bus par paštaisitu.
plate  http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... bf7bc059b2
mikrenes http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?pr ... bf7bc059b2
gatavais DIY komplekts ar radiatoru http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?pr ... bf7bc059b2

----------


## ROBERTTT

Uj par šitajām "latgalītes" platēm http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... bf7bc059b2 vispār sliktas atsauksmes lasītas internetā. Bet nu jebkurā gadījumā vairs nav aktuāli, jo patiprinātāju nu jau kādu laiku atpakaļ pārdevu.

----------


## Athlons

un, kas tad vainas tām platītēm??? manuprāt, tīri ok...  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

> un, kas tad vainas tām platītēm??? manuprāt, tīri ok...


 Nav jābūt elektronikas inženierim lai pateiktu ka tās platītes ir projektētas "čerez ž...", ar visām izrietošajām sekām kāda tā atstāj tieši uz skaņu.
Jaudas pastiprinātājs tomēr nav ciparu elektronika kur ir pilnīgi vienalga(ka tik nekrustojas) kā tie celiņi ir savilkti uz plates!

----------


## Delfins

Class-D čip-ampam tas ir pilnīgi vienalga, kas tur uz plates.
Cita lieta, ja tu čipam/-iem izejā vēl traņus liec.

----------


## JDat

Kapeec muusdienaas fano par D klasi. Varbuut jaafano par A klasi? Ne kaadu komutaacijas kropljojumu, bonusaa var dziivokli sildiit ziemas sezonaa.   ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Class-D čip-ampam tas ir pilnīgi vienalga, kas tur uz plates.
> Cita lieta, ja tu čipam/-iem izejā vēl traņus liec.


 Jau teicu ka nerunāju par  ciparu elektroniku (tai skaitā D klases pastiprinātājiem), kaut gan pastoties D klases čipu datašītus arī tur ir šādi tādi noteikumi kuri ir  jāievēro pie plates projektēšanas.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Nav jābūt elektronikas inženierim lai pateiktu ka tās platītes ir projektētas "čerez ž...", ar visām izrietošajām sekām kāda tā atstāj tieši uz skaņu.


 Vai tik nebūsi "audiofilu" gudrības salasījies? Uzraksti to poļiem, kas ražo tevis kritizētās plates. Tik nez kāpēc tirgū ir viņu "sliktās", nevis tavas "labās" plates. Varbūt viņi no tevis nopērk idejas? Vismaz palielies un publicē to savu perfekto PCB, kam nepiemīt skaņu degradējoši trūkumi! Citādi - tukša runa.

----------


## Delfins

> kaut gan pastoties D klases čipu datašītus arī tur ir šādi tādi noteikumi kuri ir  jāievēro pie plates projektēšanas.


 tici vai nē, bet labi ja 0.001%  ievēros kādas izmaiņas, ja tiks izmantota viena vai otra PCB.. jo visdrīzāk gan akustika, gan pašas ausis tiem klausītājiem ir tik sūdīgas, ka nav vērts kaut ko tur pētīt.

----------


## osscar

Pats neesmu taisījis D klases ampu (un nealkstu ) - bet cik lasīts ārzemju DIY forumos - D klasei elementu novietojums ir svarīgs ....laikam dēļ augstās frekvences.... kāda nu kuram čipam tur bija tā modulācijas F.

----------


## Zigis

> tici vai nē, bet labi ja 0.001%  ievēros kādas izmaiņas, ja tiks izmantota viena vai otra PCB.. jo visdrīzāk gan akustika, gan pašas ausis tiem klausītājiem ir tik sūdīgas, ka nav vērts kaut ko tur pētīt.


 Ja jau ausis tik sūdīgas, tad nav vērts ar tiem  stiprekļiem ņemties vispār.

Labāk mesties mikrokontrolierus programmēt, tur vismaz rezultātam nav pārāk lielas nozīmes.

----------


## Mosfet

> Vai tik nebūsi "audiofilu" gudrības salasījies? Uzraksti to poļiem, kas ražo tevis kritizētās plates. Tik nez kāpēc tirgū ir viņu "sliktās", nevis tavas "labās" plates. Varbūt viņi no tevis nopērk idejas? Vismaz palielies un publicē to savu perfekto PCB, kam nepiemīt skaņu degradējoši trūkumi! Citādi - tukša runa.


 
Pasaulē diezgan veiksmīgi tiek pardoti arī korejas autobūves izstrādājumi, lēti elektroinstrumenti un daudzas citas lietas. Poļu platītes ir gatavotas pēc principa lēti. Analoģiska plate kas būs kvalitatīvāka maksas dargāk. Un tā nav ticība kau kam bet viegli pārbaudāma lieta LM3886 poļu vai normāli projektēta plate atšķirība neliniāros krpopļojumos vidēji 2-2,5 reizes, attiecība signals troksnis par 2- 3 db,tāpat signāla maksimālais pieauguma ātrums ir par paris V zemāks poļu platei, stabilitāte uz meandra poļu platei ir zemāka. Tākā visu var nomērīt ja grib un ja vajag. Un vēl jo augstāka frekvence un lielākas strāvas jo PCB pareizuman ir lielāka nozīmē, pat līdz letāliem iznākumiem ar sliktu PCB.

----------


## Athlons

> Nav jābūt elektronikas inženierim lai pateiktu ka tās platītes ir projektētas "čerez ž...", ar visām izrietošajām sekām kāda tā atstāj tieši uz skaņu...


 ja nav grūti, varbūt izķidāsi plati un apgaismosi neticīgos džungļu iemīniekus!?...



> ...poļu vai normāli projektēta plate atšķirība neliniāros krpopļojumos vidēji 2-2,5 reizes, attiecība signals troksnis par 2- 3 db,tāpat signāla maksimālais pieauguma ātrums ir par paris V zemāks poļu platei, stabilitāte uz meandra poļu platei ir zemāka...


 omg... omg... omfg... ojajebundestag... tu to tiešām pac visu esi nomērījis?... mērījumu protokolu studijā!...

----------


## JDat

traseejumam IR noziime. staasts iz dziives. nav briinums ka mans koleega taisiitja USB verki un nevareeja saprast kapeec nestraada. ta ka aptveera fishku bars ne kaadu probleemu ar gljukoshanu.

----------


## osscar

http://www.audiosector.com/lm3875.shtml

ārzemēs par šiem kitiem izsakās ļoti labi, tiesa cena nav nekā poļiem vai ebaya čaina  ::  man gan pašam čipamps ir p2p un taisnstūris izskatās smuks uz 20Khz...nekāda "zvanīšana" nav vērojama...

----------


## JDat

audio lietaas taisnstuurim nav ne vainas, vaina paraadaas lielaakaas frekvencees. D klasi vareetu pieskatiit pie austaakaam frekvenceem. Taisnstuura impulsi, lielas jaudas. Tas viss dranjkis visur lien iekshaa. Analogajam audio gavenais lai zeme buutu pareizi izvilkta. Jaaskataas kur ir "iistaa"zeme, lai neruuc utt. Tapeec arii saka ka katrs milimetrs ir svariigs. Var taisiit labi, bar taisiit labaak. Vai tad DIY meerkjis nav izspies maximumu no esoshaa agregaata.

----------


## Jon

> audio lietaas taisnstuurim nav ne vainas, vaina paraadaas lielaakaas frekvencees


 Sorry, vai zini, kāds ir ideāla taisnstūra spektrs? No 0 Hz līdz *bezgalībai*. Citiem vārdiem, harmonikas terahercos arī būs tajās frontēs.

----------


## JDat

> audio lietaas taisnstuurim nav ne vainas, vaina paraadaas lielaakaas frekvencees
> 
> 
>  Sorry, vai zini, kāds ir ideāla taisnstūra spektrs? No 0 Hz līdz *bezgalībai*. Citiem vārdiem, harmonikas terahercos arī būs tajās frontēs.


 shajaa gadiijumaa ar taisnstuuri es biju domaajis kad celinjsh taisa 90 graadu pagriezienu. Hi-endisti principa peec neziimee taisnstuurus uz PCB, jo tas ietekmee skanju (nezninu par cit tur 0,00001 ppm) ietekmee. Ja paskataas praktiskaak. tad uz visaam digitaalaam plateem kur ir augsfrekvences impulsi vienmeer ir celinji nevis ar 90 graadiem, bet gan noapaljoti. Resp: div reizes pa 45 graadi lauzieni. A tur kur saakas gigaherci, tur daudzaas vietaas tieshaam noapaljoti.

Bet labi. paprieciisim par traseejuma lietaam, kaut kur citur, savaadaak kaarteejo reizi esmu uztaisiijis Labu topiku, par ne tik labu oftopicu.
Atvainojos par to un citaam savaam muljkiibaam.

----------


## DJWoX

žēl ka bildes pazudušas varētu mēģināt nedaudz sakārtos nesien dabūt u7111
čipot gan nav šo te vērts parāk daudz jāiegulda manuprāt ?

----------


## kaspich

iemacies detaljas. iemaacies tranzistoru. iemaacies sasleegt to savu apriikojumu. iemaacies, kas ir stereo.
Tev liidz kaut kaadam ampa remontam [par upgrade nerunaajot] kaa liidz kocmocam. beidz aakstiities un smirdeet bezjeegaa.

----------


## GTA

Sveiki ! Par U71111. Nav ko klausīt profiņus tiem citas prasības.
Nav jēgas baigi iespringt ar parbūvi,vajag tikai saremontēt, ja pats neproti lodet tad būs grūtāk. Bet ja māki tad pateiksu kas jadara un pastūzis kalpos vel ilgi un nav viņam nekada vainas telpas apskaņošania pilnīgi pietiek jaizmet tikai liekie mesli kas bojā skaņas kvalitati.
Ja pats dara remonts izmaksas 5 eiro pie sliktakā varianta.

Nu tā sakam. Pastūzis ir divkanalu izejas četras caur releju paralelas.
1.Internetā ir shema dabūjama bez problemam.
2.Sakam ar priekšpastiprinātaju tur skaļuma pocis ir problema ja čarkst grozot tad jāmaina maksā latgalīte 1,5 eiro.
3. Ja neiet kads no kanaliem ekvilaizeram tad beigta mikrene. tur var ielikt TL072 ar vadiem ielodet KP551YD2 vietā orģinālā mikrene ir veca ar korekcijas kompensaciju. TL072 dip korpusā skaņas kavalitate uzlabosies ar šo, vel vajag nomainīt vecos kondiķus. Var izlodet no kada veca teļuka kur importa kondiķi.
Metajas pie katras otras miskates.
Talak iejas selektora mikrenes met lauka vieno pa taisno pec shemas. Tās mikrenes tikai boja skaņu.
Izejas pakapes stabilas un detaļas var salikt aptuvenas.
Ja ir testeris atvieno plusa barosanu un noregulē stravu katram kanalam 20-30 miliamperi. 
Gala pakapei arī kondiķi var ižūt bet ne visi var ielikt visur kur ir 4,7mkf  salikt 10mkf no jebkuras vecas plates pilns ar viņiem velams 63 voltigos.
Parasti gala pakapē izdeg KT850 tranis tur var ielikt līdzīgu jebkuru pēc parametriem. Maksās  0,8 eiro
Bet ja netiek galā rakstiet man sarunasim , salabošu par 10 eiro jebkurā stavoklī. Galvenais lai trafiņš vesels. Esmu Rīgā.

----------


## Zigis

GTA, ar ko īsti tu pašlaik sarunājies???

----------


## Isegrim

Dievs, atpestī no ļauna un šīm _Popovenes_ lamatām!

----------


## sasasa

> GTA, ar ko īsti tu pašlaik sarunājies???


 Ar 2010 gadu. Viņam ir laika mašīna un bija svarīgi pateikt, ka nevajag profus klausīt  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nē, nu ja ir fans, kurš jājas ar RRR mēsliem pa tādu naudu, tad tik uz priekšu. Lai labi sataisītu kaut to pašu Y7111, jāpatērē gana daudz laika. Cita lieta, ko no tā lūžņa var labu sataisīt, ja jau pašos pamatos tas bija viduvējs pastiprinātājs. Mūsdienās, kad pa smiekla naudu var nopirkt brendīgu veco laiku rietumu pastiprinātāju, RRR verķiem vieta tikai kolekcijā.

----------


## Janis

Shēma viņam diezgan klasiska, var jau pēc Duglasa Selfa grāmatas izpētīt, kur shēmā varētu būt "grābekļi"  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Sporta pēc esmu centies izgatavot pastiprinātāju (šā vārda cienīgu) no U-101. Kaut kas jau sanāca. Tik laiks, kas patērēts cīnoties ar sovjetu inženieru/tehnologu aplamībām maksā krietni vairāk par jaunu šādu brīnumu. Lētāk ir nopirkt normālas branžas rīku, kas tikai minimālu _upgrade_ prasītu.

----------

